# What trigger work can I get done on P226 elite?



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I know it has the SRT(short trigger reset) but what else can I have done to it? Also the damn grip screws keep backing out :smt076 can I use red Loctite on them?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sig has several different trigger packages you can choose from. They are competitively priced and don't void the warranty. Check their website for info. You can use Loctite, just make sure it's not the heavy duty stuff.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

yes you can use loctite, just not heavy duty and very little amount is all that is needed. another option for the screws would be these very small washers that look like they have saw teeth on them. i have those on my sig 226 and they seem to work very well. just find the ones that fit around the screws and in the holes of your grips.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes on the loctite and check GGI's website as Bruce Gray is considered an expert on SIGs and his work does not void any warranty as well.....JJ


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I've looked at GGI's site, pretty pricey but I'm sure it's worth it. I will look into it further and decide soon. i hope to have my other pistol soon then I'll send out my SIG. i don't want to be left without a HD pistol.


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I decided to go with factory Sig trigger work. They're running a promo now so that's what I went with.


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

i'd go factory...... speaking from previous not -so -great- expereince with another maker's "expert"......


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you get the trigger work done? I had a bunch of work done on my P226 from SiG custom shop including a trigger job and I'm extremely happy.

Wondering how you made out?


----------

